# Grande Bay St. John Questions



## beachbum82 (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone own at Grande Bay in St. John?  I am looking into purchasing a 2 bedroom lock-off, but I want to hear from some owners on their thoughts.  Is it worth it?  Is it easy to exchange through Interval International?  Any tips for negotiating?  They won't negotiate on price (is that right?), only purchase incentives.  Any regrets or should I pull the trigger?!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 8, 2015)

beachbum82 said:


> Does anyone own at Grande Bay in St. John?  I am looking into purchasing a 2 bedroom lock-off, but I want to hear from some owners on their thoughts.  Is it worth it?  Is it easy to exchange through Interval International?  Any tips for negotiating?  They won't negotiate on price (is that right?), only purchase incentives.  Any regrets or should I pull the trigger?!



Must be incredibly expensive to buy directly from Grandview, and the MFs must also be high based on their amenities.  Nice to have that kind of disposable income...

I would be highly cautious that the MFs will be stable in the long-term, and not artificially low right now to bring in buyers.

I own 2 weeks (resale) at WSJ, and love StJ.  The GV location is nice, and some of the villa layouts look good as well - but the hard-sale push that I have seen for GV must come with a hefty premium (overhead sales costs) that must be passed on to Owners.

What are they asking for in purchase price - what are the MFs - and what are the incentives?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2015)

> Is it easy to exchange through Interval International?



One added thought:  This type of high end resort is way too expensive to trade in II.  It's like depositing a Mercedes in a pool of Chevys.  

In other words, you would be depositing a week that is very expensive and you probably won't be able to trade for anything comparable, because most people don't deposit high end resorts in II - they use them or rent them.

If you can't use it every year, check and see if they sell every-other-year deeds.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> One added thought:  This type of high end resort is way too expensive to trade in II.  It's like depositing a Mercedes in a pool of Chevys.
> 
> In other words, you would be depositing a week that is very expensive and you probably won't be able to trade for anything comparable, because most people don't deposit high end resorts in II - they use them or rent them.
> 
> If you can't use it every year, check and see if they sell every-other-year deeds.



I thought the OP was talking about getting into GV using II, not using GV for an II exchange.  You are correct - not a good practice to put a high-end week into II.


----------



## beachbum82 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would like to hear from owners at Grande Bay and how they like owning at Grande Bay.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2015)

I just searched the TUG reviews, and want Ads, and there are none for this resort.  There are a handful of posts about it, but all of them are asking if anyone knows anything about it.  

There is one guest who has it listed in their resort list:  SunnyVI, and he posted about it here in 2013:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202975

Besides that, I can't find any other info. about this resort on TUG.


----------



## beachbum82 (Jul 8, 2015)

This site always says not to buy from the developer, but that is the only option at Grande Bay since there are only 16 fractional units.  Do maintenance fees always go up once they are done selling all of the fractional units?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 8, 2015)

There's not a lot of timeshare units there. Haven't seen any hit the resale market yet. Stayed there in March. We rented from an owner and really liked  the place. Great location in Cruz Bay. Talked to the timeshare people when we were there. Wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be. A 2 br plat week maint fees were $1,698. If you buy from them they'll usually throw in the Jeep Club($2,500 one time fee for use of 4dr Jeep Wrangler for the week with parking spot)for free. That's $550 a year value so mf's would be more like $1,150. The buy in was $59,900 for a 2nr plat week.
You'll never see it in interval. Too few and too valuable. Owners mostly use it. If not they rent it. I've been keeping an eye out for resales as I'm kinda semi interested. Timeshare people said there working on implementing a resale program within the next couple years.


----------



## silentg (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...sort-Cruz_Bay_St_John_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html

None of us own here, no reviews, you will get info at Trip Advisor ! Good Luck! Let us know if you buy. and join Tug, and write a review! Always looking for great places to vacation!
Silentg


----------

